# Hot chicks in mini skirts



## gmta99 (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## azza1971 (Nov 11, 2011)

wheres the cunt? And i dont mean Withoutscatrulers!!


----------



## gmta99 (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Nov 11, 2011)

ohh you want more..xxx


----------



## gmta99 (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Nov 11, 2011)

all pics are xed out. wtf???


----------



## gmta99 (Nov 11, 2011)

xed  out???? what... i see them


----------



## grynch888 (Nov 11, 2011)

never mind. see them now... 
nice


----------



## gmta99 (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 14, 2011)

gmta99 said:


>



WTF?  Looks like the neck on a gobbler.


----------



## gmta99 (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 14, 2011)

JFC can't see one mother fuckin pic from this GMTA, not one


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 14, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> WTF?  Looks like the neck on a gobbler.




wattle: A colored fleshy lobe hanging from the head or neck of domestic
 chickens, turkeys, and some other birds.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 14, 2011)

mmm...

I like this thread...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 14, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> wattle: A colored fleshy lobe hanging from the head or neck of domestic
> chickens, turkeys, and some other birds.


----------



## Laborer (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Nov 14, 2011)

I get off on the ones that unintentional show panties...

I don't know why, but knowing they didn't intend for their skirt to ride up and show the goods just adds a certain degree of hotness and sneakiness...


----------



## ExLe (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## anxious1 (Nov 14, 2011)

I love pinstripes.


----------



## gmta99 (Nov 14, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> JFC can't see one mother fuckin pic from this GMTA, not one



dont know why everyone else sees them


----------



## ExLe (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## DecaConstruction (Nov 14, 2011)

The "I like them BUSTY" thread takes a shit on this "mini-skirt" thread.......Half of the chicks are beat up to begin with.  One chick had meat curtains down to her knee and another chick's ass was hairy.  gmta99 must have low standards or he's a skirt himself......just sayin


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Hench (Nov 14, 2011)

Superb thread.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 14, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> The "I like them BUSTY" thread takes a shit on this "mini-skirt" thread.......Half of the chicks are beat up to begin with. One chick had meat curtains down to her knee and another chick's ass was hairy. gmta99 must have low standards or he's a skirt himself......just sayin


 
^^^^^^^^


The chick with the hairy ass was for any french members who like that natural type snatch...

The curtain pussy was for the spirit of Thanksgiving...


----------



## gmta99 (Nov 15, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> The "I like them BUSTY" thread takes a shit on this "mini-skirt" thread.......Half of the chicks are beat up to begin with.  One chick had meat curtains down to her knee and another chick's ass was hairy.  gmta99 must have low standards or he's a skirt himself......just sayin



Don't like it view another thread no one is twisting your to be here


----------



## swollen (Nov 15, 2011)

gmta99 said:


> Don't like it view another thread no one is twisting your to be here



x2..exactly. Well said, bro.


----------



## rob321 (Nov 15, 2011)

great thread


----------



## gmta99 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## bigmanjws (Nov 15, 2011)

ExLe said:


> She's got factory air! Also known as the beaver breather.


----------



## blazer69 (Nov 15, 2011)

mmmm. yum


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 15, 2011)

What an awesome thread, keep em coming!


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Usealittle (Nov 15, 2011)

bigmanjws said:


> ExLe said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## gmta99 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice Bum  




Ichigo said:


>


----------



## gmta99 (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 22, 2011)

^^^nice


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Nov 23, 2011)

Ichigo said:


>




NICE


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 24, 2011)

Ichigo said:


>


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## MDR (Nov 26, 2011)

Ichigo said:


>


 
Personal favorite.  So round and inviting.  Great outfit, too.


----------



## gmta99 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ichigo said:


>


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 27, 2011)

gmta99 said:


>


 
I'd burry my face in that arse and pray for lock jaw


----------



## gmta99 (Nov 27, 2011)

^^^^hell ya


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 28, 2011)

Ichigo said:


>


 perfect ass and body


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## momiag1 (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 29, 2011)

^ its working lol


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 29, 2011)

Ichigo said:


>


 
u must spread some rep before giving to ichigo, sorry bro barely legal repped


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 2, 2011)

Ichigo said:


>


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2011)

Ichigo said:


>


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Laborer (Dec 5, 2011)

Ichigo said:


>




Oh hell yeah bro!!


----------



## gmta99 (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 5, 2011)

if rep wasn't limited Ichigo would be own this site by now.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## packers6211 (Dec 5, 2011)

I'd so love to be a cop walking up to that and making her spread YUM YUM!!



gmta99 said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 5, 2011)

damn


----------



## gmta99 (Dec 6, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> I'd so love to be a cop walking up to that and making her spread YUM YUM!!



i second this^^^^^^^


----------



## gmta99 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## fatburners (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## fatburners (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## independent (Dec 9, 2011)

bmw said:


>


----------



## bmw (Dec 9, 2011)

best of both worlds right there, huh? ^^^


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 9, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


>



See that i can understand, and boy do i know many, many  dudes that would love that!


----------



## bmw (Dec 9, 2011)

wish they made em like that!


----------



## bmw (Dec 9, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> One chick had meat curtains down to her knee...



lol @ this bullshit talk.  Don't act like all you niglets wouldn't chew that roast beef right out of them buns.  Fuckin liars.

You'd all eat this big meaty pussy up and blow your load doing it:


----------



## bmw (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 9, 2011)

love the way her meat curtains swing


----------



## independent (Dec 9, 2011)

bmw said:


> lol @ this bullshit talk.  Don't act like all you niglets wouldn't chew that roast beef right out of them buns.  Fuckin liars.
> 
> You'd all eat this big meaty pussy up and blow your load doing it:



I would love to.


----------



## bmw (Dec 9, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> love the way her meat curtains swing



That's Jessie, from "Saved By The Bell"!  Elizabeth Berkley.  This is a scene from the movie, "Showgirls".  

I love them flappin pussy lips too!  MMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 9, 2011)

I always liked Elizabeth Berkley and those pussy lips all flapping like that ummmm  and


----------



## gmta99 (Dec 9, 2011)

bmw said:


> lol @ this bullshit talk.  Don't act like all you niglets wouldn't chew that roast beef right out of them buns.  Fuckin liars.
> 
> You'd all eat this big meaty pussy up and blow your load doing it:



i would berry my face in that


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 9, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I would love to.


 Man that shit is blown out


----------



## bmw (Dec 9, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> Man that shit is blown out



and you'd be the first one in it.


----------



## gmta99 (Dec 9, 2011)

bmw said:


> and you'd be the first one in it.


----------



## bmw (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## independent (Dec 9, 2011)

bmw said:


>



Not enough pussy lips or penis in that pic.


----------



## bmw (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## packers6211 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'd slap it after munching on it for a while yum yum!


----------



## gmta99 (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## zespheley (Dec 16, 2011)

gmta99 said:


>


 
that looks like a chiuahuas (typo) lol


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 17, 2011)

If I was walking down the road and saw that I'd have to be carried away in cuffs or tazed one. Shit makes you want to jump in the screen and go at it!



gmta99 said:


>


----------



## grynch888 (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Santhemum (Dec 20, 2011)

grynch888 said:


>



Whoa! This pic and young lady are very beautiful.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## grynch888 (Dec 20, 2011)

no problem


----------



## bmw (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## packers6211 (Dec 21, 2011)

YUMMMMMYYY Them tits look so darn appetizing.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## gmta99 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## gmta99 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## gmta99 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## GXR64 (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## ZECH (Jan 5, 2012)

gmta99 said:


>



That is just begging for a cock!
Mine!


----------



## gmta99 (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## gmta99 (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## gmta99 (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## gmta99 (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2012)

gmta99 said:


>



Oh my goodness . gmta you da man!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Olddawg71 (Jan 9, 2012)

gmta99 said:


>



How do you say in english...oh yes...MEAT CURTAINS!!...

Cheers
An Old Dawg


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## fitter420 (Jan 10, 2012)

gmta99 said:


>



wow


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## ZECH (Jan 11, 2012)

Olddawg71 said:


> How do you say in english...oh yes...MEAT CURTAINS!!...
> 
> Cheers
> An Old Dawg



OMG! I want to suck on those and pull them apart and bury my tongue in that pussy!


----------

